# تصميم وبناء cnc router من الصفر ( 2 )



## AHMED.FA (6 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكر كل من ساهم ولو بكلمة شكر في الموضوع السابق مما جعلني أصر على متابعة الموضوع رغم إنشغالي 
وسنقوم بإذن الله بشرح تفاصيل أدق في كل جزء من أجزاء الماكينة وتوصيلاتها مع إدراج تصميمات جاهزة على التنفيذ وسنسرد طريقة التنفيذ بإذن الله تعالى 


 مقدمة لابد منها​


----------



## AHMED.FA (9 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​رأيت أن من الأفضل أن نبدأ بشرح برنامج الماك لنعرف الإمكانيات الذي يعطيها لنا ذلك البرنامج الرائع ومن ثم نعرف حدودنا في تصميم وتصنيع الماكينة

* برجاء الضغط على عنوان الدرس للإنتقال إليه 

*برنامج الماك 3 ( MACH 3 )**
من الألف إلى الياء*​


----------



## karem20 (20 مارس 2013)

والله يا بشمهندس الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zakimc (30 مارس 2013)

ماشاء الله نحتاج لمثل هده الهمم و التضحيات للرقي بالامة الاسلامية نسال الله ان يوفقكم الى المزيد من العطاء و العلم النافع............................آآآآآآآآآآآمين


----------



## aimen1981 (19 أبريل 2013)

جعله الله في مزان حسناتك


----------

